# Lawn Sprinkler System



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi

Anyone has those automatic lawn sprinklers installed for their lawn?

Do you (have to) blow all the water out by fall so the system won't freeze?

How much does it cost to maintain those system yearly?

Any info is greatly appreciated.



Thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The professionals like to blow them out for obvious reason.

I had one installed myself for over 15 years. Put in automatic drains (Home Depot). I make sure that the supply in shut off and each zone is cycled to makes sure the valves are opened to allow the water to drain through the auto drain.

Never had a problem and maintenance cost is zero besides fixing the ones that I mowed over. 

You will have to do some research to make sure they are installed properly. Everythings is a function of how much pressure you gets and how many valves per zone. There are booklets at HomeDepot.

Gordon


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

For piece of mind I have them blown out. Mine were installed by Kore subcontracted by Mandeville when they landscaped my yard. And as your garden grows in, you'll have to have them adjusted to make sure the sprinklers hit everything (unless all you're growing is grass, then it won't change). The service is $75, which is well worth it in my opinion, for a troublefree and hands off beautiful garden.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> The professionals like to blow them out for obvious reason.
> 
> I had one installed myself for over 15 years. Put in automatic drains (Home Depot). I make sure that the supply in shut off and each zone is cycled to makes sure the valves are opened to allow the water to drain through the auto drain.
> 
> ...


THX

I will look into the auto drain thingy.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> For piece of mind I have them blown out. Mine were installed by Kore subcontracted by Mandeville when they landscaped my yard. And as your garden grows in, you'll have to have them adjusted to make sure the sprinklers hit everything (unless all you're growing is grass, then it won't change). The service is $75, which is well worth it in my opinion, for a troublefree and hands off beautiful garden.


I am just getting lazy to blow the water out.
I did it with my own air compressor.

I should look into the auto drain thingy.

Thanks


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i think you should hold the hose in your teeth and ride a ride on lawnmower naked thru your yard and when ever you pass the house yell yeehaw


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Draining is required in Vancouver. According to the City of Vancouver by-law the water service shall be a minimum of 0.6 m depth (interpretation: the water main must be 0.6 m below ground level or it is subject to freezing). So portions of your sprinkler system that are above 0.6m depth are susceptible to freezing.

You can get a drain valve: Rain Bird Filtered Drain Valve
This one is very basic. Once the water pressure is below a certain level (i.e. the water turns off) it will drain all your mains. You'll need a gravel pit below it so the water drains into the gravel, rather then puddles by the valve, and potentially create a pot hole. The down side, i guess, is the everytime the water turns off it'll drain all the pipes above the drain level (so you might be wasting a lot of water if you are watering twice a week and it drains every time).

Home depots version: 
WaterMaster - 3/4 In. Plastic Auto-drain Valve - 94362 - Home Depot Canada

Also if you get this make sure that you're water pressure is in the acceptable range. If the water pressure is too low, all the water will end up draining through the drain valve (although i guess you'll know right a way if it didn't work... no water!).

Another way (manual) is to have a drain installed with a valve. You open the valve it'll drain all the water in the mains. Pros of this is that you don't waste water, cons is that you have to remember to do it before the winter.

Both methods kind of requires you to know what the existing system layout is (location of the back flow preventor, check valves, and other valves, so that you are sure that the entire system gets drained propery), and then modify it... If you are not 100% sure I suggest you call a local installer up, and see what he recommends.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for all you info esp. Cathy.

I already did what you suggested but the darn neighbor called the police.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

time to get new neighbors
if you really want to get fancy you can have your wife standing by the house with a fresh cold beer every time you say yeehaw.


----------

